# air pump question



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

What is the purpose of air pumps having different sizes, like an air pump fit for a 10 gallon and one fit for an 80 gallon. Is it really necessary to get a larger one for my new 55 gallon tank? Either way the bubbles will still go to the top. Do the bigger ones just have a stronger air flow, leading to more oxygen into the water?
Thanks


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bigger one has bigger motor to push the air to the extra depth. You can use a 20gal air pump on a 50gal, it will work. There is just no telling how much shorter its life will be. The real question is do you need an air pump?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is a bit misleading the way they grade the air pumps. What you really should focus on is how deep you will be putting the air line, and how many bubble stones you add to it. A 10 gallon air pump will easily power a simple airstone at the bottom of a 55g tank. A 50 gallon air pump will be able to power several long airstones at the bottom of a 55g tank.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

ya makes sense, i'm not sure yet if i'm gonna use one for the tank yet or not, i typically like the look of them though.


----------

